# Echo trimmer debris shield



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a Echo SRM-225 string trimmer with the Speed Feed head. I've never had any problems with it so far in the 3 years I've owned it. The only thing I dislike about it is the debris shield that is way to small. Every time I weed eat I get covered if I need to go above half throttle to blast through some tall grass.

While I was at my local Honda shop (also Echo dealer) picking up a couple pull ropes I was checking out their equipment. I got to talking to one of the sales guy/ mechanics about how I love the Echo but wasn't a big fan of the small shield. He asked what model I had then walked to the back and brought out one twice the size. He said it was for an older model before they changed to the smaller shield. It cost under $25 so I decided to try it out. Just installed it tonight so no experience with it yet. It took less than 5 minutes to change out you just need to have a set of Torx bits. I'll update the thread once I've used it a few times and let you guys know if it was worth the $24 or not.

Btw the Speed Feed head these come with might be the single greatest thing to happen to weed eaters EVER! I only filled it up with string twice last year.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Cool, I've seen reviews complaining about the shield size before. I hope it makes a difference.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Great find JN!! Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Oh man I need one of those, I have the same problem. I have a PAS-225. Keep us posted on how it works out please. Do you edge with the string trimmer? I'm curious if you can still see where you're edging.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> Oh man I need one of those, I have the same problem. I have a PAS-225. Keep us posted on how it works out please. Do you edge with the string trimmer? I'm curious if you can still see where you're edging.


Yes I edge with it. I normally hold it upside down so I don't think the shield would get in the way. I don't edge much around my house and I don't really have grass to edge at the moment but I can update the next time I mow my FIL's property. I do have some weedeating I can do around my property so I'll give it a test run after work.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

No edging today but I did weedeat a few hundred feet. I was still getting hit in the leg with stuff but I would say less than normal. Maybe it was just me being more conscious about it, I'm not sure. It is a weedeater after all, strings spinning at god knows what kind of speed are going to throw debris.

Was it worth the $24? The verdict is still out. I'll report back after a couple weeks of use.


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

I'm telling you, please listen to me, please!
Sell you dog if you have to, but get a Maruyama landscape blade. It has improved my entire life. Food tastes better, my pillow is softer, my kids are more respectful, I think I'm taller and my hair is thicker. 
I'm considering starting a fund for turf enthusiasts to supply landscape blades. I've been searching for a way to help mankind, and this is the best idea I can think of. 
Over-the-top, but true!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Concretestorm said:


> I'm telling you, please listen to me, please!
> Sell you dog if you have to, but get a Maruyama landscape blade. It has improved my entire life. Food tastes better, my pillow is softer, my kids are more respectful, I think I'm taller and my hair is thicker.
> I'm considering starting a fund for turf enthusiasts to supply landscape blades. I've been searching for a way to help mankind, and this is the best idea I can think of.
> Over-the-top, but true!


This is actually true - all of it. :nod:


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Concretestorm said:


> I'm telling you, please listen to me, please!
> Sell you dog if you have to, but get a Maruyama landscape blade. It has improved my entire life. Food tastes better, my pillow is softer, my kids are more respectful, I think I'm taller and my hair is thicker.
> I'm considering starting a fund for turf enthusiasts to supply landscape blades. I've been searching for a way to help mankind, and this is the best idea I can think of.
> Over-the-top, but true!


Hahaha! +1million


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

Ware said:


> Concretestorm said:
> 
> 
> > I'm telling you, please listen to me, please!
> ...


I propose a random give away on a monthly basis. I'll pony up $50 to the fund if Ware will manage the lottery.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Maybe we can switch all the TLF ads and popups to Maruyama so they can sponsor a giveaway. Oh wait...


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Concretestorm said:


> I'm telling you, please listen to me, please!
> Sell you dog if you have to, but get a Maruyama landscape blade. It has improved my entire life. Food tastes better, my pillow is softer, my kids are more respectful, I think I'm taller and my hair is thicker.
> I'm considering starting a fund for turf enthusiasts to supply landscape blades. I've been searching for a way to help mankind, and this is the best idea I can think of.
> Over-the-top, but true!


Can you edge the driveway with it?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I would love to get a landscape blade but I have a wire fence and I think it might get caught it the blades.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> Can you edge the driveway with it?


Mine is the multicutter system - I have the landscape blade, edger, and string trimmer attachments.

I've seen videos of people facing bunkers with them, so it might work well for those with natural edges around their beds, but I don't feel like it's the right tool for edging concrete.


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> Concretestorm said:
> 
> 
> > I'm telling you, please listen to me, please!
> ...


I'm not trying to contradict ware (below), but I do all my trimming and edging with it. It will take anything I give it. Being able to edge, trim, and touch-up the lawn (as low as you want without scalping) is a huge time saver. One of my buddies is a professional landscaper, and he can't believe that everyone doesn't use it. 
In my opinion it makes all string trimmers obsolete. I have 3 echo trimmers that haven't been started in a month.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

No worries - that's good to hear! I may just give it a try this weekend. :thumbup:

I ordered the string trimmer attachment when I bought the Maruyama setup, but I haven't even used it yet. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Concretestorm said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Concretestorm said:
> ...


We can do this. :thumbup:

Sorry for derailing your thread JN, but Landscape Blades and giveaways are way cooler than string trimmers. :lol:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I bought the stihl hedgeclipper looking version and it is far superior to a string trimmer, but it is very slow. I kick myself every time I get it out for use because I really wanted the maruyama. I'm still thinking about trying an MQ conversion special to get the LB head to work on my stihl.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Spammage said:


> I bought the stihl hedgeclipper looking version and it is far superior to a string trimmer, but it is very slow. I kick myself every time I get it out for use because I really wanted the maruyama. I'm still thinking about trying an MQ conversion special to get the LB head to work on my stihl.


The attachment alone is $340 but you would have what you need to convert it but may need the Stihl "tube" for it to fit the Kombi but I'm not positive you would need the "tube'.

Maruyama M-LB Landscape Blade


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> Concretestorm said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


It's all good as long as I'm the first winner of the giveaway  do you think it would get hung up in a wire fence?


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Concretestorm said:
> ...


I trim around almost 200' of "2x4 no climb" ranch fence every other day. You need to be careful, but no more than with a string trimmer.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

My fence gaps are wider than 2x4 I'd say closer to 6" wide by 3" tall towards the bottom. It just looks like a lot of room to get the head caught in there. Budget is already used up for lawn care this year I'll have to try my luck with the string trimmer. I maintained it in fair condition last year at 3/4" with a double dose of PGR where I had to weedeat. If the results are unsatisfactory this year I might look into stealing Ware's sometime when he's not home.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Concretestorm said:



> j4c11 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you edge the driveway with it?
> ...


I gave it a try today and was pleasantly surprised - the Landscape Blade did a great job edging concrete. I'm a little partial to the speed/width/depth of a traditional edger attachment, but I did prefer the Landscape Blade to edging with a string trimmer - it doesn't sling crap everywhere. :thumbup:


----------

